# New Havanese Horizon is available



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*The Winter 2012 issue of the Havanese Horizon is available on the Havanese Club of America website. Have you ever wondered how dogs really communicate. Check out this issue and read the awesome and intriging article by Lu Wyland. 
Or have you had to battle fleas? Find out here how to combat fleas. This is a great place for any Havanese lover to get some wonderful tips. We had such great response to our request for content and pictures that we didn't get to use it all so watch for the Spring issue for more great information and pictures. Thanks to all who provided pictures or article text for the Winter issue. One other note: If you would be interested in volunteering to be part of this fun HCA Committee, we are looking for volunteers. Writing, proofing, webskills, etc. contact one of the committee members. Enjoy! 
http://www.havanese.org/files/horizonsvol5issue4(2).pdf*


----------

